# On going discussion - when to spay



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We were planning on spaying our girl at 6 months in June but my breeder keeps saying to wait until she is almost a year. Ruby is really small and not even 30 lbs and don't want to cause any issues with slowing down her growth. We already know she is going to be petite like her mother ( who is 42 lbs). 

I was going by the vet to get her spayed at 6 months and confused on when. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

We were also very confused between what the breeder vs. The vet said. We did ten months.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We had Holley spayed at 6 months. She also was going to take after her mother who was around 42lbs. Holley is now 11 months and weighs 44lbs. We didn't want to risk her going into heat. We also figured it was best to have done in the winter because it was a bit easier to keep her inside. It all comes down to what you think is best since she is your pup. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

This topic tends to be like dog food discussions ;D. Lots of opinions and conflicting info. Our breeder, and all that I have met throught the V Club of the Carolinas, recommend waiting until your pup has been through at least one heat or 13-18m. Some seem to be more strict about that than others. I don't think there is a right or wrong answer. Do what you feel is right for Ruby & self. Pumpkin is 10m, and we have not had her spayed yet.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks All. I really want to do it at 6 months but don't want to cause any problems with growth. I will ask my vet once again.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if you get a different answer from your vet, most vets, than you do a breeder.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I think one explanation for the differences between what breeders say and what vet's say is that as I recall, there's been recent research indicating the advantages outweigh the disadvantages of spaying young--maybe vets are more up on the latest than most breeders. But I am no expert, and I might have this wrong, that's just what I remember reading.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm not to good on this stuff. I tend to let people smarter than me (most people) give advice.

I did post some information not to long ago about spaying that may be of assistance.

Let me know if it was helpful.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/01/rethinking-spay-neuter-in-2011.html

and

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/04/unspoken-truth-about-spaying-and.html

Two of over 300 posts regarding dogs and especially Vizslas.

Happy trails and trials,

Rod


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

Morgan was spayed at 6 months. That was the Vet's recommendation and we went with it. Her mother is around 45 pounds. At eleven months Morgan was 42.5 pounds. Now at 13 months she is at least 45 pounds and seems to be doing just fine. I would say do what works best in your situation. With Morgan going to daycare once a week we just did not want to risk it.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We decided to listen to our vet and get Ruby spayed at 6 months. The big day is coming up - June 17th. The vet will keep her over night and I will have her back on Saturday. I ordered a comfy cone in case the one the vet provides is too big especially in her crate.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Thank you redbirddog for the links. I enjoyed reading. As many have stated, when to spay/neuter (or not) is filled with controversy. We have decided to wait to have Pumpkin spayed until she has been through at least one heat. I agree with Bernie that everyone just has to make a decision based on what is best for them; however, like global warming a point of view is pushed (with an agenda) as if it is settled fact. The "politics" of anything without civil, honest discourse has many unintended consequences that almost always negatively impact the people.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper is now 13 months and the only problems I can see so far are:

1. He likes to pee on everything upright - trees, garbadge cans, posts, polls, fences, bleachers, benches etc...

2. There are limited pet sitting options.

I'm still not ready to castrate him.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2010/02/testicles-or-no-testicles.html

I was told that for males you should wait until about 18 months for the growth plates to quit growing. The testosterone is needed to allow the chest and ribs to expand. 

I have seen it on Bailey as it occurred about at 15 months. Bigger chest cavity = better lung capacity. 

Happy trials and trails,

Rod


----------

